# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Chahat Des Se Ane Wale

## villies

Chahat Des Se Ane Wale
Ye to bata ke Sanam kese hain
Dil Walo ki Kia Halat hey
Pyar ke Mausam Kese Hain 

Chahat Des se Ane Wale 
Ye to Bata ke Sanam Kese hain 

kia Ab bhi koi Bato Bato mein
Rota Hey Hans deta Hey
Us Rah ki Khushiyan Kesi hain
Un Galiyo Ke Gum Kese hain 

Chahat Des Se Ane Wale 
Ye to bata Ke Sanam Kese Hain 

Kia Us ne Humara Naam lya
Kia Us ne Humain Kabhi Yaad Kia
Kia Us ne kabhi Tujh Se Poocha 
Kis Haal mein hain Hum Kese Hain 

Chahat Des se Ane wale 
Ye to bata ke Sanam kese hain 

Jugnoo shabnam, Tare ban kar 
Mere Aansoo dhond rahe hian
Ane wale Tu hi bata de
Mere HumDum Kese hain 

Chahat Des Se Ane wale 
Ye to Bata ke Sanam kese hain 

Dil walo ki Kia Halat Hey
Pyar ke Mausam Kese Hain 
*_____________*
Gazal By Punkaj Udas

----------


## friendlygal786

achi hai  :Smile:

----------


## eastwast

*Chahat Des Se Ane Wale
Ye to bata ke Sanam kese hain
Dil Walo ki Kia Halat hey
Pyar ke Mausam Kese Hain

sub kuch acha hey
buss tum nahi ho tu udase hey
mujy zarorat tumhare hey
tum he ho rag a jay kai kareeb
aye zindagi bhi tumhare hi ..
bichar kar tum sey oo jan a man
jete bazi main hare hey
main lot aaya tere mohbbat main
warna zindagi sweeto kiss ko 
sweeto peyare hey*

----------


## RAHEN

nice one...keep sharing...

----------


## villies

Yassi... Thax for the comments.
Rahen.. Thax for appreciation 

and eastwast.. Please dont rat ma Poems, thax

----------

